# San Francisco



## Lokisson (Jan 23, 2008)

Friend of mine is looking for Squats in San Francisco. Anybody know of any?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 23, 2008)

yep. suuuure do. but I don't know you so i won't tell. duh!


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 24, 2008)

sleep in goldengate park till you meet somebody that will show you a house squat or ya get kicked out by the pigs.


----------



## Lokisson (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Clit Comander.


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 28, 2008)

The park is pretty sketchy, cause the cops are patroling it alot more.


----------



## danny boil (Jan 28, 2008)

in '06 there was an industrial city block of wherehouses in berkeley on 4th and gilman.

no idea if that shits still round, it seemed pretty haunted


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 28, 2008)

When i was there i was on telegraph and it was pretty dead. there were alot of hippies/ traveling kids because its ber-zerkeley. but nothing went down.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2008)

the park isn't so bad. they sweep now and then, but they are generally looking for people selling weed.

just don't spend 24-7 sitting on your ass in the park and you should be ok.


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 28, 2008)

I was there last month and the cops are doing sweeps thru the known sleeping spots at 5:00am like once a week. I got a violation of park requirments ticket or some shit. The cops didn't even ask for I.d's just our names and told us to leave the park. pretty cool.


----------



## Labea (Jan 28, 2008)

i got detained in berkley!

definatly nothing going on in that shit hole!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2008)

Clit Comander said:


> I was there last month and the cops are doing sweeps thru the known sleeping spots at 5:00am like once a week. I got a violation of park requirments ticket or some shit. The cops didn't even ask for I.d's just our names and told us to leave the park. pretty cool.




yikes. last time i was there everything was peachy. we slept in a pretty obvious spot near hippy hill and would wake up with joggers jumping over us cuz we were in a pathway where people woudl walk. we never got bothered.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 29, 2008)

The park gets more blown up in the summer, this time of year its not unusual to see tents on the back side of hippie hill. I always just go a little deeper in the park and have never had a problem with the cops, just don't sell weed or sleep late in an obvious spot.


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 30, 2008)

Mouse said:


> Clit Comander said:
> 
> 
> > I was there last month and the cops are doing sweeps thru the known sleeping spots at 5:00am like once a week. I got a violation of park requirments ticket or some shit. The cops didn't even ask for I.d's just our names and told us to leave the park. pretty cool.
> ...



i was on whiskey hill and that cops checked every spot they new of.


----------



## zaman_27 (Feb 17, 2012)

now, I'm in san francisco. does anyone know of any squats here? dont like this city so mmuch, due to all the hills and inclines. makes walking a bitch. dont mind if anyone knows of any squats isomewhere nearby,like oakland. thanks.


----------



## zaman_27 (Feb 18, 2012)

come on! please help me out,someone MUST know of a squat in san jose,san francisco, or say oakland? please!


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe it's time to meet some people in SF... Just a thought. Not trying to be mean or nothin'; i understand you're in a tight spot, and believe the interwebz is your only salvation... But it's NOT, yo, it's just NOT!! Go to the Haight... go to Golden Gate (and AMEN, do those hills SUCK!! But it'll make ya stronger... , go anywhere, find anyone, do anything (sorry, it's in a song i'm listening to right now... seemed appropriate). Seriously, though. I know it's hard, really, I do... Maybe you just gotta sit on a sidewalk with a pack and crryyy, see what sort of angels 'n devils come to your rescue...  Best of luck; I don't really know too much about free sleepin' there; I would automatically go with GG, but that's just me....


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 18, 2012)

you're asking total strangers on the internet to tell you about squats. use a little common sense -- don't.


----------



## zaman_27 (Feb 22, 2012)

OK,FOUND ME A FORECLOSED HOUSE IN sAN fRAN! ANYONE IS WELCOME TO JOIN MY SQUAT. it's near 22nd st caltrain station. anyone at all is welcome to join my possy. message me,and we'll all meet tomorrow at the station. adios.


----------



## zaman_27 (Feb 23, 2012)

comeo on, nobodys messaged me yet. i cant really squat a 5 bedroom house all alone. it's ion a real cool,liberal,clean environment. please message me to arrange a time to meet.
Also, we need a spare front door lock,and if possible some beer! Thanks folks.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 23, 2012)

what are ya, a cop or somethin'?


----------

